# How does UV (sun) effect the fish tank and seals?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking of having a larger tank outside for a project of mine and wondering how the sun would effect it? Those that havev put a tank outside with experience on that would be helpful as with those that have a tank stationed by a bright direct light window would help as well.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> I was thinking of having a larger tank outside for a project of mine and wondering how the sun would effect it? Those that havev put a tank outside with experience on that would be helpful as with those that have a tank stationed by a bright direct light window would help as well.


Don't use glass tanks outdoors. Not only are they susceptible to breakage, but they will tend to overheat, sometimes catastrophically. You can buy 'patio ponds' or half whiskey barrels, or if you aren't all that concerned about looks, you can use a fiberglas laundry tub, or a half plastic barrel, which are cheap or free. Shallow, dark-colored ponds can overheat if they get too much sun. I've got an old claw-footed bathtub my neighbour gave me that I'm going to set up as a pond one of these days. You can also buy round or oblong rubbermaid 'stock tanks', normally used to provide water for cattle, which IIRC are about 50-200 gallons in volume. For a small volume, temperature fluctuations can be hard on fish that aren't used to it.

Note that raccoons are a real problem with tub ponds. They can be very destructive, reaching in and tearing things up and pulling them out. They can also overbalance a small tub and pull it over.

Not a lot of UV gets through a glass window and aquarium silicone is the same stuff used for outdoor caulking, so it's pretty UV resistant. Too much sun can overheat a tank indoors, too, and if it doesn't have a lot of plants it can promote algae. On the other hand, sunlight, even for an hour or two per day, really makes plants grow beautifully. I live downtown and none of my windows gets a lot of sun but I can see a difference in the parts of tanks that get some exposure.

There's a *lot* on the web about 'ponds' from bucket-size up. Perhaps other posters can recommend some sites.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I'm thinking of putting it inside a greenhouse. Specifically this greenhouse which is UV resistant already.

I'm wondering, if the greenhouse is already UV resistant would items inside the greenhouse be shielded from UV damage as well (other then the tank which you mentioned already, ie. tubs, pots, etc)?

Well my greenhouse will have shading as well when I get a shade cloth to cover it. I plan on having some tilapia in it and the warm water helps. Not only does the water hold over the temp inside the greenhouse and algae growth is food for the tilapia.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

you'll have to put it under shade inside greenhouse. I doubt UV shield will completely get rid of the over heating concerns.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

conix67 said:


> you'll have to put it under shade inside greenhouse. I doubt UV shield will completely get rid of the over heating concerns.


I plan on shading the tank but also incorperate a DIY heatsink using PVC pipe and a fan to suck hot air downwater into a heatsink in the ground which will lower the temp of the greenhouse and have a heat-release effect after hours to maintain and hold the temp.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-Greenhouse-Heat-Sink.htm


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bae said:


> Don't use glass tanks outdoors. Not only are they susceptible to breakage, but they will tend to overheat, sometimes catastrophically. You can buy 'patio ponds' or half whiskey barrels, or if you aren't all that concerned about looks, you can use a fiberglas laundry tub, or a half plastic barrel, which are cheap or free. Shallow, dark-colored ponds can overheat if they get too much sun. I've got an old claw-footed bathtub my neighbour gave me that I'm going to set up as a pond one of these days. You can also buy round or oblong rubbermaid 'stock tanks', normally used to provide water for cattle, which IIRC are about 50-200 gallons in volume. For a small volume, temperature fluctuations can be hard on fish that aren't used to it.
> 
> Note that raccoons are a real problem with tub ponds. They can be very destructive, reaching in and tearing things up and pulling them out. They can also overbalance a small tub and pull it over.
> 
> ...


Yah last Sunday I did check out a Home Depot after I picked up my fish tank off Conix67 and noted two balconey models on my Itouch. I saw a 35gal and a 50gal balcony model which is nice but expensive. 37gal/$80 and 50gal/$110

I was thinking of having a small water garden inside the greenhouse and the greenhouse would also protect the fish (pending species at the season) by keeping it warm during colder months. One idea is to have the tank above ground if using an aquarium but another idea is to pond liner a small in ground pond and have half of the tank with a walk on top grate so I can tend to some of my plants while over the tank.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

This sounds like a cool project. I forsee a couple of challenges though...

1. Tank size- Tilapia grow fast and need a lot of room. I recommend a couple of 100 gallon plus stock tanks just for your fry. A bigger tank for your brood stock.

2. Filtration; you will need a monster filtration system with the amount of feed required and the growth rate of tilapia

3. Temperature; Summer wont be a problem. You can vent the greenhouse. Winter on the other hand will be very expensive unless you plan on shutting down between October and April every year.

Your greenhouse may need to be larger than the one you include the link for.

I've kept _T.niloticus_ and found them voracious feeders, fast growing and very aggressive. You will need large tanks for this species.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ushyfli said:


> I personally think that he planned to hold up a liquor store or gas station or something like that.


 ; WTF!?   Er.. did you post in the wrong thread or what are you talking about? I'm getting a feeling this is a spambot/troll but holding my judgement.

Given your signiture in your post and only posting once reading it again I think it is spam.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

what about stocking your pond with some sturgeons??? i saw some 4-5" sturgeons at a LFS this week


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*Barrel Liners?*



bae said:


> Don't use glass tanks outdoors. Not only are they susceptible to breakage, but they will tend to overheat, sometimes catastrophically. You can buy 'patio ponds' or half whiskey barrels, or if you aren't all that concerned about looks, you can use a fiberglas laundry tub, or a half plastic barrel, which are cheap or free. Shallow, dark-colored ponds can overheat if they get too much sun. I've got an old claw-footed bathtub my neighbour gave me that I'm going to set up as a pond one of these days. You can also buy round or oblong rubbermaid 'stock tanks', normally used to provide water for cattle, which IIRC are about 50-200 gallons in volume. For a small volume, temperature fluctuations can be hard on fish that aren't used to it.
> 
> Note that raccoons are a real problem with tub ponds. They can be very destructive, reaching in and tearing things up and pulling them out. They can also overbalance a small tub and pull it over.
> 
> ...


I have 2 half wooden barrels here. Anyone know where one can find barrel liners for half barrels?


----------

